# Externes Programm mit Robot Steuern



## blue55555 (12. Jul 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe ein Java Programm das sich nur über die Tastatur steuern lässt.
Ich habe nun ein Jframe mit JButton erstellt das ich transparent über das Menü von dem Programm lege.

Wenn ich jetzt auf ein JButton klicke soll er einen Tastendruck z.B Taste U Simuliert, um damit das andere Programm zu steuern. Ich habe dafür java.awt.robot verwendet, leider gibt es an dem anderen Programm keine Reaktion auf den Klick. 

Das soll sozusagen eine Bildschirmtastatur für das andere Programm sein. 

Ich vermute das es irgendwas mit dem Focus zu tun hat, wie kann ich dem anderen Programm den Focus geben? 

Kann ich damit überhaupt ein externes Programm steuern?

Danke


----------



## Lenni (13. Jul 2010)

Ist das andere Programm auch ein von dir entwickeltes Programm? Ich Java habe ich soetwas leider nie gemacht, aber in C/C++ habe ich es normalerweile über Messages gelöst. Ich habe mal kurz gegoggelt und da klang Java Message Service ganz gut.


----------



## Lenni (13. Jul 2010)

Java Message Service ? Wikipedia


----------



## blue55555 (13. Jul 2010)

das andere Programm ist nur Teilweise von mir, und es ist eine Console Anwendung. Das Programm reagiert halt nur auf bestimmte Tasten von der Tastatur, das kann ich leider auch nicht änderen.


----------

